# صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء



## ميرنا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

(أبى السماوى) 



أنت قلت .. أعلى أحد مشقات فليصلّ. (يعقوب 5: 13) لذا أتقدم إليك بكل مشقة داخلي ، بكل مشاعر اكتئاب وإحباط وحزن رديء وأصلي كي ما ترفع كل غمامة سوداء علي أفكاري وكل سلبية علي مشاعري . أصلي كي ما تطلق كياني الداخلي من كل ما يقيد نفسي ويجعل معنوياتي منخفضة .

ألمس نفسيتي ، ألمس جسدي ومشاعري وذهني وإرادتي وكل ما أثر عليه هذا الحزن الرديء . حول كل رماد في حياتي إلي جمال ، وكل نوح إلي دهن فرح ، وكل روح يائسة إلي تسبيح (أش 61: 3) . حول كل حزن إلي فرح ، وكل اكتئاب إلي بهجة ، أجعل كل وادي عخور بابا للرجاء (هوشع 2: 15) . وأحسم كل صراع في أفكاري ، وغير كل اتجاه للانهزامية والاستسلام لهذه المشاعر السلبية . 

أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي ، لأنك اختبرت معني الحزن ، أنت حملت أحزاننا (أش 53: 3) أنت أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية ، تعزينا في كل ضيقتنا (2 كو 1: 3) . أشكرك لأنك في يوم دعوتك أجبتني. شجعتني بقوة في نفسي (مزمور 138: 3)

في أسم أبنك يسوع أصلي
امين​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*صلاة جميلة ورائعة شكراااااااااااااا ربتا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي ، لأنك اختبرت معني الحزن ، أنت حملت أحزاننا (أش 53: 3) أنت أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية ، تعزينا في كل ضيقتنا (2 كو 1: 3) . أشكرك لأنك في يوم دعوتك أجبتني. شجعتني بقوة في نفسي (مزمور 138: 3)
> 
> في أسم أبنك يسوع أصلي
> امين​





اميـــــــــــــــــن 
صلاه راااااائعه يا ميرنا 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

> أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي ، لأنك اختبرت معني الحزن ، أنت حملت أحزاننا (أش 53: 3) أنت أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية ، تعزينا في كل ضيقتنا (2 كو 1: 3) . أشكرك لأنك في يوم دعوتك أجبتني. شجعتني بقوة في نفسي (مزمور 138: 3)
> 
> في أسم أبنك يسوع أصلي
> امين


 
امين
مرسي ياامورة عالصلا ة الجلميلة
محبتي​


----------



## youhnna (30 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاه جميله حقا تعطى سلام للنفس الحزينه  الرب يبارك حياتك ميرنا


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (17 يناير 2009)

الهنا يسوع المسيح يعطى الفرح للحزانى والسلام للبائسين وهو لايخيب رجائنا ان طلبنا اليه وهو ينادى تعالوا إلى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وأنا أريحكم "يقول السيد الرب" فافرحوا بيسوع المسيح


----------



## meraa (17 يناير 2009)

أنت قلت .. أعلى أحد مشقات فليصلّ. (يعقوب 5: 13) لذا أتقدم إليك بكل مشقة داخلي ، بكل مشاعر اكتئاب وإحباط وحزن رديء وأصلي كي ما ترفع كل غمامة سوداء علي أفكاري وكل سلبية علي مشاعري . أصلي كي ما تطلق كياني الداخلي من كل ما يقيد نفسي ويجعل معنوياتي منخفضة .
صلاة جميلة مرسى ميرنا 
​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_



أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميلة صلاتك ميرنا 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

اميـــن

صلاه جميلة جدااااايا ميرنا

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## sony_33 (18 يناير 2009)

> أنت قلت .. أعلى أحد مشقات فليصلّ. (يعقوب 5: 13) لذا أتقدم إليك بكل مشقة داخلي ، بكل مشاعر اكتئاب وإحباط وحزن رديء وأصلي كي ما ترفع كل غمامة سوداء علي أفكاري وكل سلبية علي مشاعري . أصلي كي ما تطلق كياني الداخلي من كل ما يقيد نفسي ويجعل معنوياتي منخفضة .



صلاة جميلة وانا بجد محتاج ان ارددها
شكرا يا ميرنا​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة ميرنا *
*ارجو الصلاة من اجلى لآنى اعانى هذة الفترة من مشاعر اليأس والاحباط*


----------



## mina1 (20 يناير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة اوى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## المحارب الجريح (23 يناير 2009)

*صلاه جميييييييييله قوي ياميرنا 

يبلركك الرب يسوع​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يناير 2009)

*امين يارب *
*اسمع واستجب*​


----------



## go love (31 يناير 2009)

صلاة معزية جدا 
عارفا امتى هنحس بسلام جوانا
لو فكرنا في من قلبنا 
ورمينا علي كل حملنا
هو وحدة قادر يشيل عنينا
شكرا للصلاة ياريت تصلولي معاكم​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 فبراير 2009)

روووووووعة يا ميرنا
تسلم ايدك ​


----------

